
Compiler Benchmark - arunc
https://github.com/nordlow/compiler-benchmark
======
Doxin
The D compiler really is impressively fast. To the point where for most
projects the compile time is dominated by the linker. It really makes you
appreciate how nice a tight feedback loop is when programming.

